# Cubase-Lemur/MIDI Kinetics Composer Tools question



## JasonTse (May 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm in the process of setting up a template and have been trying to integrate my old iPad into the rig. I've installed lemur + composer tools and all the necessary add-ons like Lemur Daemon etc. I've read over the instructions on how to set up everything but I can't seem to get it to work properly, especially with their new Auto recall function. I feel that it's selecting the correct MIDI inputs and outputs are confusing me. Does anyone with experience mind walking me through the steps in order to get it working? I've been seriously scratching my head the past few days over this. Would really appreciate some help! Thanks


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 14, 2018)

I understand your frustration, I've been through this at least 4 times already. I'd be happy to help. From my memory, can you first tell me how you have the following things set up?

1) The routing inside of CTPro (it should say something like "connected to Mac Pro 1").
2) The routing of Lemur Daemon.
3) The routing of MK Connect (the license software).
4) Please take a screenshot of your MIDI Transformer, or Recall Instrument Plugin
5) In the CTPro Preferences, does it say "Disconnected" or "Active"?
6) Is the Generic Remote set up accordingly with the Recall script?

It's a pain to set up, for sure, but once it's set up it's easy to use (and totally worth the trouble).


----------



## JasonTse (May 15, 2018)

Hi Prockamanisc, thank you so much for replying. Really appreciate it. 

1. My routing inside CTPro is:
MIDI 0 - From jasonIMAC (WIFI) : Daemon Output 0 TO: jasonIMAC(WIFI): Daemon Input 0 
MIDI 1 - From jasonIMAC (WIFI) : Daemon Output 1 TO: jasonIMAC(WIFI): Daemon Input 1

2. My routing of Lemur Daemon:
Local Port: Connection Remote Port
Daemon Input 0 Receives from JasonIPAD(WIFI) : Lemur Out 0
Daemon Input 1 Receives from JasonIPAD(WIFI) : Lemur Out 1
Daemon Output 0 Sends to JasonIPAD(WIFI) : Lemur In 0 
Daemon Output 1 Sends to JasonIPAD(WIFI) : Lemur in 1

3. My MK Connect routing
Tablet 1 
MIDI To:
Daemon Output 1

MIDI From:
Daemon Input 1

4. I will include the screenshot in the post as well. 

Channel: 1
Program#: 0
MIDI Port: Daemon Output 1

5. In my CTPRO preferences, my License status says ACTIVE

6. At this point, I'm not even sure anymore of what I could have done correctly or incorrectly. My generic remote for "CTPro Instrument Track Auto Recall" is set up so that:

Daemon Input 1 is the MIDI Input
Nothing is selected as MIDI Output

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm so confused at this point!


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 15, 2018)

3 things you can try:

1) Can you try putting the Generic remote Output to send to the Daemon? This seems to be a big one, because the Recall Generic Remote is sending midi OUT to the iPad, not receiving it IN.

2) Also, the MIDI Targets in the Settings of the Lemur App should be set to your computer. Do you see your computer as a selectable option?

Also, to be honest, I don't exactly understand the Daemon connectivity. I just set all of my numbers to Daemon In/Out 0, and it seems to work fine, even though Michael at MidiKinetics told me not to. I haven't encountered any trouble. So...

3) Set all your Daemon I/O to Daemon 0. At least for now, just until you establish a connection. Then you can mess with it so that it's more "proper".


----------



## JasonTse (May 15, 2018)

Hi Prockamanisc,

1. I just corrected that, thanks.
2. The MIDI Targets in the settings of the Lemur App are set to my computer (jasonIMAC) which is hosting the network the iPad is connected to. 
3. I'm trying out setting all my ins and outs to Daemon 0. 

I'm still not getting it to work. I'll go through the instructions again and see if I missed something..I'll also send MIDI Kinetics a troubleshooting email. Thanks man, I really appreciate the help. Will update!


----------



## JasonTse (May 15, 2018)

I just noticed that when I go to MK Connect and set TABLET 1 MIDI To Daemon Output 0, MIDI From Daemon Output 0, the License status in my Lemur App's connection preferences turns to disconnected. When I turn it back to Daemon i/o 1, the license status goes back to "active".


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 15, 2018)

Really? Yeah, it's one of those things that I circle around the possible solutions for an hour and eventually I finally land on the configuration that works. I'm seeing that my MIDI Targets are set to I/O 0 and 1, and that's reflected within Lemur Daemon. Did you try emailing them?


----------



## gyprock (May 15, 2018)

I’ve just gone through the agony of trying to set this up. The MK logo kept saying "disconnnected" and I couldn’t get into Prefs until I discovered that you have to hold the logo and then swipe to the Prefs button to open it. Then you will have the ability to set the midi targets for CTP and MK Connect. Setting the latter immediately solved my problem. I referred to a PDF on their site that show example routing if you have their 3 products and a single iPad.

Haven’t ventured into the recall feature yet except for finding the correct location on my Mac drive for the VST and creating a generic remote and importing the relevant recall XML file.


----------

